# Bfp!!! Bfp!!!



## Nessicle

I tested at 10dpo and got a faint positive on a Superdrug Early - I stopped trusting FRER's after they have made the dye strip visible and give people false hope but I've never so much as had an evap on a superdrug lol so trusted it. 

Faint line at 10dpo but it was there! Clear as day! Not even with FMU and it was light coloured pee lol

Tested again this morning at 11dpo, darker today. Decided to crack the digi out, didnt expect it would be positive cos I'm only 11dpo but whaddya know - "Pregnant 1-2" 

I'm in shock! Must be a strong sticky beanie it that's showing on a digi already! AF not due for another two days so I'm wishing that day to come and go! Doctors on Friday! 

Third month ttc, I used SMEP, Softcups, drank lots of water in two weeks before ov to increase CM, laid with hips elevated for 20 mins after sex and also used opk's with + on CD14.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey congrats chic. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for u and little beanie


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you!! And gorgeous doggie btw :hugs: x


----------



## maratobe

said it once but i have to say it again congrats sweety!!!


----------



## fairypop

Yippppeeee - congrats, that is great news! :flower:


----------



## amym

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: thank you Amy!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats hun :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## thelistkeeper

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy

Yay Vanessa, that is brilliant news! A massive congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Poppy!!! Hope you and Tristan are well!! :hugs: xx


----------



## vaniilla

thats brilliant news hun, congrats on the bfp :) :happydance:


----------



## bellascar

Congratulations......happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## Babys Mother

Congratulations..been following your thread..hope its a lovely sticky bean...and a happy healthy 9 months to you..!!


----------



## Worrisome

Yippppeeee, congrats again hun


----------



## pink23

congratulations. xx goodluck bet you cant wait to see your little bean x


----------



## Liz5178

Congratulations to you and your husband!!


----------



## Nixilix

yay to you!!! xxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

AWWWWWWWWWWWW CONGRATS!!! im glad its finally happend for u!


----------



## BigPlans2010

Congrats!


----------



## calliebaby

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: So happy for you bump buddy!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Nessie


----------



## bambikate

Congrats x x


----------



## angel777

congrats!!!! it's an amazing feeling seeing those words come up on test!! x


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much ladies!! Congrats as well to all those recent bfp's and for those waiting to ov or in the 2ww :dust: to you xxx

Just taken another test and lines getting darker! :happydance: this beanie is here to stay yay!!xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

Congrats hun!!!! SOOOO happy for U!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/congratulationss.gif

Thanks for listing what you have been using as well - that is very helpful to all of us still ttc :)


----------



## cakecustard

awwwwww CONGRATULATIONS!!! xxxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

congratulations!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you all for the big congrats! Still checking my underwear every five minutes for AF lol :haha: xx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats hun


----------



## c1reid

congrats. xxx


----------



## XPoisonGal

Congrats..! :)

Did u bd every other day? I had positive opk on CD14 evening and also CD15 morning so i assumed i ov'ed on CD16 as we bd'd CD15 and Cd16, nothing happened. So gonna try SMEP and preseed this month. Good luck all..! :)


----------



## La_La79

Congratulations Nessicle :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

XPoisonGal said:


> Congrats..! :)
> 
> Did u bd every other day? I had positive opk on CD14 evening and also CD15 morning so i assumed i ov'ed on CD16 as we bd'd CD15 and Cd16, nothing happened. So gonna try SMEP and preseed this month. Good luck all..! :)

thank you and thank you everyone else for the congrats :hugs:

We bd'd CD11, 13, 14 and 15 with +opk on CD14!


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations Nessicle x


----------



## Luzelle

Congratulations! I am so glad for you. Hope you enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Tasha1982

Conrats!!!


----------



## Shey

Yay congrats again Nessie!


----------



## FsMummy

:dance: congrats


----------



## izzysmummy

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## mandy121

congrats hun xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## happygolucky

congratulations:0)


----------



## hayzeb

Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S*! (YAY)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Missy! 

xx


----------



## Snowball

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

congrats hun xxx


----------



## ama

big congrats :happydance:


----------



## ama

big congrats :happydance:


----------

